# eminem



## Tabitha (Aug 20, 2010)

I love me some Slim Shady.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Deda (Aug 20, 2010)

ugh.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU85PSFlaic"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU85PSFlaic[/ame]


----------



## IanT (Aug 21, 2010)

I like how hes kinda reinvented himself ... gotta give him props... he can definitely Rhyme....


.....

You should check out Immortal Technique


gooooooood stuff!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 21, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> ugh.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU85PSFlaic



Your come-back is a mouseketeer  :roll: ...


----------



## Deda (Aug 21, 2010)

well I was going to post this one instead...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkQDTLIHxJE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkQDTLIHxJE[/ame]


----------



## IanT (Aug 21, 2010)

lol omg thats great


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 22, 2010)

I think he's great.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2010)

umm. I love Eminem. loooooove

I never used to think so (when I was 13), but he is lookin' kinda good these days. All mature and sexy. drool.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5-yKhDd64s&feature=search"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5-yKhDd ... ure=search[/ame]


----------



## agriffin (Aug 22, 2010)

I love Eminem!  He was hot when I was in high school and that's ALL they played on the radio.  Him, The Thong Song and Who Let the Dog's Out.  Lol.  Ahhhh...memories.


----------



## krissy (Aug 25, 2010)

i LOVE  this song!  

http://www.eminem.com/lovethewayyoulie/


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 25, 2010)

Geez....you guys REALLY make me feel old.


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 25, 2010)

My husband says "You're only as old as the woman you feel". He is 19 years older than me, we have been together 12 years. 
So...he reckons he's feeling pretty good!!


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 25, 2010)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> My husband says "You're only as old as the woman you feel". He is 19 years older than me, we have been together 12 years.
> So...he reckons he's feeling pretty good!!



   

I robbed the cradle.  My husband's a year younger than I am.  We're old enough that if it weren't for our kids we wouldn't have a clue who eminem is.  Nostalgia for us would be...uhmmm....Herman's Hermits. :roll:  Actually, more like CCR.


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 25, 2010)

Well you're doing ok then, cos I know who CCR is.


----------



## Deda (Aug 25, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> ChrissyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, BakingNana, that's not robbing the cradle.  I have 7 years on my hubby.  I met him for the first time when he was 14 and I was married and pregnant with my first child.  His mom was friends with one of my friends.  Fast forward 5 years, he was 19 and cute and LEGAL, I was getting a divorce...  That was 23 years ago.  

As to the music, I don't know what's wrong with me, but recently I can't get enough Petula Clark and Frank Sinatra.


----------



## Healinya (Aug 26, 2010)

mmmm... I'm getting old, and strolling down memory lane. Who'da thunk he'd turn more 'pop' now...


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 26, 2010)

Deda, your hubby sounds yummy.  :wink: 

We have a steak house here that has its restrooms decorated with Sinatra memorabilia and his music is piped in.  Makes you want to linger.  Nothing like Sinatra in his prime.


----------

